# Hanging Loft Bed



## tocws2002 (Jan 2, 2017)

My youngest daughter wanted a new bed and got to looking online for ideas. She found a hanging loft bed that she really liked and said that's what she wanted. Below is what I cobbled together for her, air dried cherry frame and supports (showing a mix of sap and heartwood) with a prefinished birch plywood deck. I still have to put a finish on it and the ladder, but it's up and functioning now.

I bolted the "headboard" end to the studs with 3 lag screws. The "footboard" end has 1/2" eye bolts in the frame and through the ceiling into double 2×6's, suspended with 3/16" coated cable. The ladder is bolted to the footboard.

As I said, I still need to put a finish on it, so the cherry doesn't "pop" yet.

Comments, critiques, and questions welcome.

Thanks,

-jason

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 14


----------



## jasonb (Jan 2, 2017)

That's awesome! I hope she doesn't roll around when she sleeps.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Jan 2, 2017)

Love it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 2, 2017)

Pretty cool! 
Don't forget to put some felt on the bottom of the ladder.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## brown down (Jan 3, 2017)

thats pretty cool man.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 3, 2017)

Nicely done! And actually very practical. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 3, 2017)

Great design! I might be concerned about one falling out of it though....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 3, 2017)

Reminds me of the days before marriage and kids. I built a loft bed, floor supported since hanging was not an option based on the undersized roof trusses in the apartment house. I had a desk under mine with a lower and upper leg brace along the back wall behind the desk. I also had bumper rails 6" inches above the mattress on the sides. One night I had a lady friend over, (not my friend but had to be somebodies) she crawled on top for round 2, sat up on her knees and hit her head on the ceiling hard enough to knock herself out. Likely a good thing, not sure if I could keep up with her. Ah yes, the dangers of loft beds...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## LTCM (Jan 6, 2017)

That is almost an exact copy of my sleeping arangements in college, minus the cherry of course. We didn't even use ladders, just stepped up on our desks and climbed in. Entire houses full of beds just like that. Lots of good memories.

Great job. The only thing I love more is the floor. That looks to be some of the prettiest heart pine I've ever seen.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## tocws2002 (Jan 6, 2017)

LTCM said:


> Great job. The only thing I love more is the floor. That looks to be some of the prettiest heart pine I've ever seen.



Thanks, my wife and I redid the floors, they were actually painted when we moved into the house. Rented a drum sander and edger to get them back to their natural state and finished them with poly. Refinished all the floors upstairs and each room is every bit as nice as those in the pictures above.

-jason


----------



## DKMD (Jan 6, 2017)

Very nice! Yours is a much nicer version of the loft bed I had in college... great way to maximize space!


----------



## Mike Hill (Jan 9, 2017)

As one who has fallen out of a top bunk and not woken up, it can be survived - I am alive - at least I think so - maybe that's why my Doc hasn't called lately! Hey Doc, you know something I don't!

It also reminds me of my dorm. However, mine was metal, on blocks, had springs and and was knee high.


----------



## LTCM (Jan 9, 2017)

Mike Hill said:


> As one who has fallen out of a top bunk and not woken up



Come on now, we all know your friend Jim pushed you out of bed. Or was it Jack? And he was also the reason you didn't wake up. No need to cover for him anymore.


----------



## Mike Hill (Jan 9, 2017)

Ha Ha! It would have been peaty single malt or "Cheap 100" in lieu of Jim or Jack. Little early for me anyways - I think I was about 9 0r 10 at my Uncle's house. Mom said she heard a loud thump, looked in, saw I was still breathing and just left me. Rather startled when I woke up that morning. Man, that valley where they make Jack sure smells good. I often have to pass thru it on the way to my fly fishing destinations. And it increases in olfactory allurement in October when they have the big BBQ contest - "The Jack".

Reactions: Like 1


----------

